# Standard stem on SystemSix



## romanmeal (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone running a "standard" (non-system) stem on the systemsix? I need a shorter stem (11 cm) but I don't want to spend $250 for the proprietary stem.

What do I need to switch to a normal stem?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

The stem and and spacers to get your bar at the right height. Pretty simple.


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah. Just a standard stem will do. FSA, ControlTech, Ritchey.. whatever floats your boat. I remember a place where you can get the systemsix stem for 100 bucks or so. If you look back through my posts, I listed the place for another RBR member. 

Best of luck.


----------



## romanmeal (Jul 23, 2007)

So the existing headset cap will work?


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

romanmeal said:


> So the existing headset cap will work?


Yup. Should fit fine.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

romanmeal said:


> So the existing headset cap will work?



Here's a pic of my midyear 2007 SystemSix Si 3 with the FSA stem:

View attachment 113009


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

your dealer should be able to swap out the stem for you to get it to the right size for no charge if you bought the bike from them.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

*Systemsix Stem*

Check out ebay too. I've seen Systemsix stem sell for $50 to $60.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Without the proper spacers ( from Super Six ) stem did not looks right on the bike.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

I like Luca's set-up best.


----------



## brycer (Nov 12, 2006)

I put a FSA OSA stem on my System Six - no worries at all and in my opinion both functional and aesthetically better than the expensive cannondale carbon model


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

When I purchased my Sy-Six, I called C-Dale to ask about a standard stem. They said to have my LBS order a transitional piece from them. It is tapered to ease the large difference between the head tube and the standard size spacers.


----------

